# Mill upgrade



## nosco (2/8/15)

Not surprisingly i had a lot of uncracked going over the side with my dodgy 2lt juice bottle hopper setup. So while i am waiting for parts to get my bread machine motor going i came up with this. Been thinking about it for awhile so made one today. 

2mm aluminium so it hopefully wont bend under the weights of a 5 or kg of grain. I still have to make a better hopper.


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/15)

Nice job mate. I can't see it flexing too much and if it did it would only file a little bit of aluminium into the grain. Can't see that causing any harm. 
Be careful though, you may file a little bit of aluminium into your grain. Luckily, all those myths were debunked.
Only thing I might add is with that setup if the plate flexes you may file a bit of aluminium into your grain but probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Spiesy (3/8/15)

Camo6 said:


> Nice job mate. I can't see it flexing too much and if it did it would only file a little bit of aluminium into the grain. Can't see that causing any harm.
> Be careful though, you may file a little bit of aluminium into your grain. Luckily, all those myths were debunked.
> Only thing I might add is with that setup if the plate flexes you may file a bit of aluminium into your grain but probably nothing to worry about.


Wh-wh-wh-what?


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/15)

Spiesy said:


> Wh-wh-wh-what?


Sorry. Just my Alzheimer's playing up again.
Looks very neat.


----------



## TheWiggman (5/8/15)

Here's an interesting trick regarding storage of grains. You would think that it would behave like a liquid and the more grains you put in, the more pressure it would exert on the bottom. Try this one with the kids. You will need -
* Length of tube, Ø50 or similar. A used glad wrap roll will do.
* A tissue
* An elastic band
* Rice

Lay the tissue on the table and stand the tube on its end on top of the tissue
Wrap the tissue around the tube end and secure it with the elastic
Check that the tissue is pulled fairly tightly
Stand the tube on its end again and fill the tube with rice
Lift the tube off the table...
?!?!?!?!?!?!

Moral of the story, if the hopper's walls aren't really wide the aluminium will be fine.


----------



## butisitart (5/8/15)

so that's why silos look like bloody huge gladwrap tubes. :blink:


----------



## nosco (5/8/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Moral of the story, if the hopper's walls aren't really wide the aluminium will be fine.


So if i make the hopper more square and less pyramid it should be right? Sounds easier than adjusting the angle of the aluminum.


----------



## TheWiggman (5/8/15)

You should still make it sloped at the base to allow all the grain to empty, so you can't avoid angles altogether. I'd argue it's easier to make it with two single, sloped walls (as per convention) than one which has a step at the base. 
But yes, having the majority of the top section square would be more efficient.


----------

